# Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?



## pepp-eric (7. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,
mich würde interessieren, wie das Thema Fischen im "Nebenerwerb" von Euch gesehen wird.

In den letzten Wochen war ich häufig frühmorgens auf dem Wasser und habe dabei immer die gleichen Petrijünger mit ihren Booten getroffen. Die Kollegen waren stets drauf aus, Ihre Kisten möglichst schnell voll zu machen, was Maß hatte ging mit. Danach ging es schnell wieder in den Hafen.

Ich schätze im Schnitt sind 20kg Dorschfilet pro Boot mitgenommen worden - und das jeden morgen.

Im Hafen wird gemunkelt, dass die Kollegen jeden morgen rausfahren und den Fang an Restaurants verkaufen.

Sollte das stimmen und davon gehe ich aus, so macht mir das echt Sorgen, weil der Fischfang schon kommerzielle Züge annimmt.

Die offiziellen Fischer schimpfen auf diese Angler, wie ich finde - zurecht.

Wie sehr Ihr das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Solange die Meere mit großen Netzen und langen Leinen überfischt werden, sind mir die "kleinen Fische" egal.

Die sichern sich nur ihren (winzigen) Anteil.
Legal gegenüber wem?

Der eigenen Moral, fremder Moral gegenüber oder der Doppelmoral der betreffenden Gesetzgeber?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Tierschutz predigen, die kleinen Nutzer ausperren und auf der anderen Seite die Großen machen lassen.

Ist doch überall so. Nicht nur beim Fischen . . .


----------



## Waldemar (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange die Meere mit großen Netzen und langen Leinen überfischt werden, sind mir die "kleinen Fische" egal.
> 
> Die sichern sich nur ihren (winzigen) Anteil.
> Legal gegenüber wem?
> ...


 
dem kann ich mich komentarlos anschließen.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> . . *.sollen ja* an restaurants verkauft worden sein . . .




Solange wir da nix genaues wissen . . .#t

Ich verstand das eher als Kritik an der Fangmenge.:m


----------



## barschkönig (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange die Meere mit großen Netzen und langen Leinen überfischt werden, sind mir die "kleinen Fische" egal.
> 
> Die sichern sich nur ihren (winzigen) Anteil.
> Legal gegenüber wem?
> ...


 
Geb ich dir 100% recht!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Die Frage ist wo setzt man die Grenzen? Ist dann auch Ladendiebstahl legitim in größeren Geschäften, weil......?

Ich möchte es auch gern lockerer sehen, aber alles hat immer mehrere Seiten.|bigeyes

Korrekt ist auf jeden Fall nicht, aber was ist wiederum Korrekt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wo setzt man die Grenzen? Ist dann auch Ladendiebstahl legitim in größeren Geschäften, bloß weil......?



Du verwechselst zwei grundsätzliche Dinge - Eigentum(Geschäft) und Allgemeingut(Natur).

Man kann die Natur im großen Stil ausnutzen und kaputtmachen. 
Dafür rächt sie sich später. 
Man kann sie als einzelnes Lebewesen aber nicht beklauen. Sie ernährt alle ihre Geschöpfe.

So blauäugig kenne ich dich gar nicht.|bigeyes|supergri#h

Ich persönlich finde am schlimmsten, dass die Kommerziellen sich im großen Stil an dem Allgemeingut, welches eine Lebensgrundlage für alle Menschen(und nicht nur die) darstellt, bereichern.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du verwechselst zwei grundsätzliche Dinge - Eigentum(Geschäft) und Allgemeingut(Natur).
> 
> So blauäugig kenne ich dich gar nicht.|bigeyes|supergri#h



Ich bin im Grundsatz mit dir völlig konform, aber da sehe ich keinen Unterschied..... Es gibt viele Beispiele vor meiner Haustür wo aus Allgemeingut Eigentum gemacht wurde. Dort regiert nur dass Geld, und der der es hat hat Recht, Leider. Ich denke dass ist ein Thema wo wir hier kein Ende finden würden, bei einem Bier am Stammtisch aber schon.

Legal ist es nicht, wenn es stimmt. Aber ich gönne es den Leuten wenn es ihnen beim Überleben hilft und nicht zum Bereichern gemacht wird.


----------



## Rainer 32 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Angler, die ihren Fang verkaufen, sind wohl das Allerletzte. In unserem Land hat es zum Glück niemand nötig mit sowas sein Überleben zu sichern. Erstrecht wohl niemand, der sich ein Boot leisten kann.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Angler, die ihren Fang verkaufen, sind wohl das Allerletzte. In unserem Land hat es zum Glück niemand nötig mit sowas sein Überleben zu sichern. Erstrecht wohl niemand, der sich ein Boot leisten kann.




Und Fischer, Nationen etc. die die Meere und Seen(auch in Deutschland) über maß ausbeuten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Wir wissen es nicht und ich pers. habe kein Problem damit.


Kleine Fische, wie schon gesagt.:m

|wavey:


----------



## marcibet (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

20 KG Dorsch bringen wieviel ? 40 EUR ? Da kostet doch der Sprit mehr, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der Aufwand nur aus kommerziellen Interesse heraus besteht. Das würde sich nicht lohnen für 20 KG Dorsch! -.-


----------



## olaf70 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Moin,

ich bin prinzipiell sehr vorsichtig mit dem was so "gemunkelt" wird. Ich weiß ja nicht wo sich das alles abspielt, aber 20kg Dorschfilet(!) zu angeln und das jeden Morgen ist schon eine Hausnummer

Selbst wenn die das machen, vielleicht haben sie ja ein Nebengewerbe angemeldet. Und wenn nicht, und es einen so ärgert kann man die Angler bzw. die Käufer ja beim zuständigen Finanzamt oder Zoll verpfeifen. Kostet nur einen Anruf.


----------



## Kreuz-Ass (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Moin Moin.
Ich befische mit eigenem Boot seit Jahren die Ostsee
Lübecker Neustaedter Bucht
selbst ein Selbstmörder schafft es nicht jeden Tag auf die Ostsee zum Fischen zu fahren das Wetter muß immer mitspielen.
Wenn einer 20kg Dorschfilet haben will so muß er cirka 30 kg Dorsche fangen
Wer dieses jeden Tag schaffen soll muß magische Hände haben
ich jedenfalls fahre auch mal mit einem kleinem Wittling nach Hause weil nichts anderes beißt
Für mich ist es unverantwortlich Leuten die von weit her kommen solche Märchen vorzugaukeln das hier die Dorsche nur aus Spaß 
den Angler in die Boote springen


----------



## BERND2000 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solange die Meere mit großen Netzen und langen Leinen überfischt werden, sind mir die "kleinen Fische" egal.
> 
> Die sichern sich nur ihren (winzigen) Anteil.
> Legal gegenüber wem?
> ...


 
Nette, typisch deutsche Entschuldigung,
immer auf die zeigen die es noch schlimmer treiben.
Bei der Fischerei sind nur dem Fischer andere Möglichkeiten gegeben.
Was zählt ist die Einstellung zum Fischfang.


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

ob das legal ist oder nicht ....
ich find es nicht gut ! 
wenn man sich im Urlaub mal eindeckt damit man dann für längere Zeit ne Reserve in der Truhe hat ist das was anderes


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nette, typisch deutsche Entschuldigung,
> immer auf die zeigen die es noch schlimmer treiben.
> Bei der Fischerei sind nur dem Fischer andere Möglichkeiten gegeben.
> Was zählt ist die Einstellung zum Fischfang.




Nix Entschuldigung(wofür auch?) - sondern Feststellung.


----------



## astacus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Moinsen,

...mhh 20kg macht bei 3/2 Verschnitt mindestens 60 KG Dorsch. Das ist m.E. mit der Angel in der Ostsee nicht zu machen. 

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Ossipeter (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten!


----------



## andriftpilker (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



astacus schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ...mhh 20kg macht bei 3/2 Verschnitt mindestens 60 KG Dorsch. Das ist m.E. mit der Angel in der Ostsee nicht zu machen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du drei Hälften verschneidest, mußt Du noch eine Hälfte Fangen, dann ist die Kiste wieder leer!
;+


----------



## astacus (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



andriftpilker schrieb:


> Wenn Du drei Hälften verschneidest, mußt Du noch eine Hälfte Fangen, dann ist die Kiste wieder leer!
> ;+


 
Haste natürlich recht. 2/3 + 1/3 = 3/3


----------



## Miracle Man (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Ich denke, dass es gerade an der Ostsee genug Angler gibt, die das so praktizieren.
Bei uns auf dem Campi war auch so jemand, der damit seine Rente aufbessert.
Und ich finde es völlig okay.
Ob es immer 20kg sind wage ich allerdings auch zu bezweifeln, denn die Fangergebnisse werden nicht besser.
Und man weiß ja auch nicht, wie das zu Stande gekommen ist.
Vielleicht haben die Restaurants ja auch die Ergebnisse gesehen und einfach mal nachgefragt.
An der Ostsee finde ich die Fischläden eh sehr "fragwürdig".
Frischer Fisch sieht meistens anders aus. (zB in Cux die "kleine Fischkiste")
Und wenn man dann so an frischen Fisch kommen kann und gleichzeitig die Urlauber glücklich macht ist das völlig iO.

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren mal den einen oder anderen Fisch "verschenkt".
Und wenn mir dann jemand 10 Euro für Sprit anbietet ist das völlig ok und da werde ich auch nicht nein sagen.

Fahrt mal nach Skagen und schaut Euch die Stellnetze an.
Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.
Oder wenn ich sehe (dieses Jahr auf der Lübecker Bucht zum ersten Mal gesehen) dass 2 Kutter!!!! sich ein Schleppnetz teilen und dann schleppen ist das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die feine Art.

Und dann die Vereine:
Da werden untermassige Fische aller Art mit genommen und die Population bleibt auf der Strecke.

Fazit:
Ein paar Angler zu hinterfragen die mal ein paar Kilo Dorsch verticken ist der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## buttlöffel (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Ebenso ist es aber ein falscher Ansatz zu sagen "Andere sind ja noch viel schlimmer".
Nebenbei: die "Rentenaufbesserer und Urlaubfinanzierer" haben u.a. in Norwegen, schon viel Geschirr zerschlagen.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> mich würde interessieren, wie das Thema Fischen im "Nebenerwerb" von Euch gesehen wird.
> 
> In den letzten Wochen war ich häufig frühmorgens auf dem Wasser und habe dabei immer die gleichen Petrijünger mit ihren Booten getroffen. Die Kollegen waren stets drauf aus, Ihre Kisten möglichst schnell voll zu machen, was Maß hatte ging mit. Danach ging es schnell wieder in den Hafen.
> ...


 
Naja - moralisch fragwürdig und den Groll der Steuerzahlenden Fischer, die mit Quoten & Vorschriften überzogen werden kann ich auch verstehen....!

Illegal ist es nur, wenn kein Nebengewerbe angemeldet ist, bzw. keine Steuern aus den Erlösen abgeführt werden oder keine entsprechende Gewerbegenehmigung vorliegt - z.B. wg. Fangquoten, Kontrollmöglichkeiten etc. wird man wohl einer behördlichen Aufsicht unterliegen, sobald man (Neben-) gewerblich fischt!

Zudem müßten die Restaurants sicherlich auch Herkunftsnachweise alleine aus Hygienegründen etc. erbringen können, von den Buchführungs- und Steuerlichen Pflichten mal ganz zu schweigen....!

Versicherungstechnisch sind diese Angler auch auf dünnem Eis.

Denke die "ordentlichen" Fischer würden den Bootsinhaber schon beim Finanzamt denunzieren - dazu reichen konkrete Infos - evtl. sogar einige Bilder & ein Boots- oder KFZ-Kennzeichen - vielleicht auch noch der potentielle Abnehmer des Fischs.

In Ordnung ist es nicht - aber schwarze Schafe wird es immer geben!

Ernie


----------



## Janbr (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Moin,

wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, wenn man halt mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen 4 Finger der eigenen Hand auf einen selbt.

Ich hab leider nur Untersuchungen aus den Jahren 2000 - 2006 zur Ostseefischerei. Dabei ergaben sich folgende Ertraege fuer die Angelfischerei in der Ostsee (Sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot/ Kutter)
- Studie Bundeforschungsanstalt fuer Fischerei Jahr 2006: 1900 - 3100 Tonnen
- Studie VDSF Jahr 2006: 1300 Tonnen.

Das wuerde im maximal Fall etwas mehr als 50% der kommerziell angelandeten Dorsche im Vergleichsjahr entsprechen.

Kleine Fische?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Aber mal was ganz anderes. Ich bin leider mit den deutschen Lebensmittelgesetzen und Hygieneverordnungen nicht mehr 100% vertraut. Aber nach meinem letzten Stand (ca. 2 Jahre her), machen die Angler nix verkehrt, solange sie mit den Fischen handeln, die "in ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht wesentlich veraendert wurden". Das waere z.B. Raeuchern.

Da es sich bei solchen Fischen um sog. Primaererzeugnisse handelt, muessen die Angler lediglich im Rahmen des Paragraphen 3 der Tier- LMHV bewegen. Dann spricht nichts dagegen. Auch nicht wenn sie an Restaurants verkaufen.

Die Frage wo solche "Fangquoten" auflaufen, das sie Steuern zahlen muessen und der Haftung sind damit natuerlich nicht geklaert.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Beim Uberfliegen der Tier- LMHV wuerd ich jetzt sagen das das auch keine Rolle spielt wenn folgendes eingehalten wird: (das wuerde auch erklaeren warum sie taeglich rausfahren)



> 2) Kleine Mengen im Sinne des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 sind im Falle von
> 1.lebenden, frischen oder zubereiteten Fischereierzeugnissen, deren Beschaffenheit nicht wesentlich verändert wurde, und lebenden Muscheln aus eigener Erzeugung, eigenem Fang oder eigener Ernte: a)bei direkter Abgabe an Verbraucher haushaltsübliche Mengen,
> b)bei Abgabe an Betriebe des Einzelhandels Mengen, die der für den jeweiligen Betrieb tagesüblichen Abgabe an Verbraucher entsprechen,


Der verarbeitende Betrieb (Gasstaette) hat natuerlich weitere Auflagen zu erfuellen, fuer die aber der Angler nicht verantwortlich sein wird.GrussJan


----------



## gluefix (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Was für ein dämliches Thema :q:q:q, aber hat sich wohl erledigt (Thread 2007 !?) . Der Neid der Menschen ist schier grenzenlos, nach dem Motto der hat aber mehr als ich  . Ich halte mal weitere Kommentare an mich :q. Ach übrigens meine Nachbarin hat jedes Wochenende nen neuen Typen vor der Tür stehen. Meint ihr das könnte  ein schwarzer Puff sein und ich könnte auch mal bei ihr klingeln |kopfkrat, sie sieht echt heiß aus :vik:!

Gruß Benni


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



gluefix schrieb:


> . .  aber hat sich wohl erledigt (Thread 2007 !?)  . . .
> . . . Meint ihr das könnte  ein schwarzer Puff sein und ich könnte auch mal bei ihr klingeln |kopfkrat, sie sieht echt heiß aus :vik:!




Klingel mal und sag was draus geworden ist.#6

Wo siehst du `ne 2007 ?|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Eindeutig eine moralische Zwickmühle für mich ...

1. Ist es natürlich Schwarzarbeit, sofern nicht als Nebengewerbe angemeldet. Sollte es angemeldet sein hat sich die Diskussion ja eh erledigt.
1.1 Wer kann von sich behaupten noch nie schwarz gearbeitet zu habe? Es kommt immer auf die Dimensionen an. Es hat Vor- und Nachteile (keine Steuern, keine Versicherung) und manchmal gehts halt nicht anders.
- Also eher Contra, aber unter Vorbehalt...

2. War ich schon immer der Meinung, dass Angler gerne auf die kommerzielle Fischerei verweisen um eigenes Handeln zu legitimieren. Natürlich gibt es "bösere Buben" im Sandkasten, aber das heißt nicht, dass man unschuldig ist.
- Also eher Contra...

3. Sind unsere Meere, wie jeder wissen sollte, recht überfischt. Und da die Befischung mit der Angel weniger ungewollten Beifang als die Befischung mit manch anderen Methoden mit sich bringt bin ich gerne bereit dies zu fördern. (Womit ich mich wieder unter 2. einreihen kann :q)
- Also Pro Piratenfischer.

Hachja ... die geliebte Doppelmoral lässt grüßen!


----------



## rhinefisher (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Als junger Mann, vor über 30 Jahren, bin ich gelegentlich mit 2 Engländern zum fischen rausgefahen.
Die hatten ein 9m Boot mit 200ps Diesel und haben, sooft es der Hauptberuf zuließ, mit dem Ding Wracks gesucht und mit der Angel befischt.
Wir standen nach einigen Stunden bis zum Süllrand im Fisch... .
Dann ging es in den Hafen und es wurde abgeladen.
Ich lese hier immer von Gewerbe und Steuern; wer ernsthaft glaubt, mit einem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee "Gewinne" erwirtschaften zu können, hat entweder bei Mathe gepennt.. - oder "richtig goldene Pfoten".. .
Das hat bei den Jungens damals auch kaum die Kosten gedeckt - dazu sind die "Betriebsmittel" wohl etwas zu teuer.
Bei dem moralischem Aspekt der Sache bin ich hin und her gerissen.
Ich persöhnlich würde es heute nicht mehr machen.. .
Petri


----------



## Gummifischangler (24. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

Ich kann nur sagen in S.-H. ist die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei verboten.


----------



## gluefix (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingel mal und sag was draus geworden ist.#6
> 
> Wo siehst du `ne 2007 ?|kopfkrat


 
Ups, ich habe mich wohl mächtig verkuckt, sorry |supergri. War gestern Abend mal klingeln, sie macht es ganz für umsonst und aus Spass an der Freude :vik:.


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingel mal und sag was draus geworden ist.#6
> 
> Wo siehst du `ne 2007 ?|kopfkrat


Moin Moin
Sieh mal Unter" Angelfisch Verkaufen" war 2007
MINIBUBI


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ups, ich habe mich wohl mächtig verkuckt, sorry |supergri. War gestern Abend mal klingeln, sie macht es ganz für umsonst und aus Spass an der Freude :vik:.


 

Altes Ferkel:q


----------



## gluefix (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*



omnimc schrieb:


> Altes Ferkel:q



Das ist nichtmal ein Scherz  gewesen ! Glaubt mir ja eh keiner hier #q. Das einzige was erfunden war ist, dass ich gestern das erste mal geklingelt habe :q sondern bestimmt schon das 4., 5. mal . Naja zurück zum Thema... :q


----------



## MeFo_83 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Wie ist das mit dem "Nebenerwerblichen" Fischen und Verkaufen von Fisch?*

[/QUOTE] Ach übrigens meine Nachbarin hat jedes Wochenende nen neuen Typen vor der Tür stehen. Meint ihr das könnte  ein schwarzer Puff sein und ich könnte auch mal bei ihr klingeln |kopfkrat, sie sieht echt heiß aus :vik:!

Gruß Benni[/QUOTE]

*und das erfahre ich erst jetzt???????:q*


----------

